# Cladophora algae and Fissidens



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

What is the best way to kill Cladophora algae that is infested within Fissidens?
H2O2? Excel? Give up and buy some Fissidens w/out clado?


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I got mine in my Fissidens and treated with H2O2 directly on the Clado. Once it started to die off and fade, the Amano shrimp would then eat it. H2O2 didn't seem to hurt the Fissidens or the Java moss at all.

I ended up pulling out most of the "infected" fissidens and starting over! That Clado is almost impossible to get rid of completely!


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Systemic dosing of 2-3ml/gallon of H2O2 worked for me, at those levels it won't kill or hurt fissidens but will turn kill the clado. Keep it up for several days to make sure you get it all. Once in the morning and once in the evening. I haven't tested the limit of fissidens, but its over 3ml/G.


----------

